# Oil pump not priming, relief valve stuck open?! MK1 Cabby



## relliMmoT (Sep 1, 2008)

*NVM*

87 Cabriolet 8v JH CIS

Just swapped engines, same 8V JH engine with 100k less miles. I swapped the oil pump from my old motor into the new motor because I had recently replaced it, maybe 10k miles on this oil pump.
I'm not getting any oil pressure. Buzzer is going off, low pressure light blinking, no pressure reading on the needle.

I removed the distributer and spun the oil pump forwards with a drill, and if i shine a flashlight into that same opening into the crankcase i can see oil flowing out of what I believe is the relief valve on the oil pump. When I spin the pump backwards I can hear big gulps of air bubbles flowing into the oil pan.

Multiple times I have spun it forward a good deal, put it back together, ran the engine, and gotten nothing out of the pressure sensor or the temp sensor holes on the oil filter holder/oil cooler. I put it all back together multiple times and still no oil pressure.

Sooo, there's no reason the oil pump I swapped into the new engine should be bad.. Its next to new.. But.. at this point is it a safe bet to say that some fxcking fluke has taken place and I need to pull the oil pan and swap the other pump back in?!


Rotella T6 5w40 oil if its relevant.

Cross posted thread from here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5923353-Oil-pump-not-priming-relief-valve-stuck-open


----------



## relliMmoT (Sep 1, 2008)

It's some sort of frickin' fluke if the pump itself is botched. I didnt drop it at all (otherwise the crappy brittle baffle would have broken) nor did I install it incorrectly AFAIK, or it wouldnt seat right. I didn't use anything to seal it between itself and the block, as I am not supposed to.

Any ideas about this "oil filter bypass" i see in the Bentley Manual? I thought that was internal to the filter itself, and was only active if the filter became too crudded up to flow but the diagram seems to show it differently..? I just dont know where in the heck it could possibly be clogged internally in the engine!

I drove the parts car with this engine for a good half hour before deciding I wanted to swap it into my Cabby. Didn't overheat and sure as heck would have seized up if oil wasnt flowing for that long.

I'm lost. I guess my worst case scenario (and tomorrows plan) is to drop teh oil pan. And I just ran out of Reinzosil


----------

